# Nice Lume Shame About The Watch



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Got this old tempremental 1 jewel watch that is no use to wear but was ideal for trying out the lume photo technique described by WingTsun in his guide to photography posting , anyway here is my first attempt Nikon D300 18-135mm nikkor lense shot at f8 8seconds iso200


----------

